# Everything You Need to Know about the Droid X



## Imacellist

Lets face it, when it comes to messing around with the droid x, it can be tough. Since the bootloader is locked down still, it makes modding a little harder. The goal of this topic is to share my information and knowledge I have collected over the year or so of having this phone, and work together to make a great repository for all of you Droid X users out there.

Update: For more information head to this link https://docs.google....tRLEuicLeI/edit
My friends and I are putting detailed information with better organization than I can do on this topic. If rootzwiki want to give us a forum dedicated to this, we would love to move the information. Make sure you check it out, and let us know on here how you like it, etc.

To Start:

Top Roms for the Droid X:

Liberty:
CyanogenMod7: http://download.cyan...ice=cdma_shadow
Encounter ICS: http://rootzwiki.com...king-radio-401/
MIUI: info coming soon

Now depending on your preference, it is hard to say which is the best for you. In my experience the most stable is CM7. As we all should know, and if not you do now, the CM team does great work, and even is responsible for making these awesome mods possible for us Droid X users through their workaround called 2-init. Now if you feel like messing around with these roms there are a lot of things to know, and how to do this depends on what version of Android you are currently on.

Lets start with the basics:

How to Root your phone:

First off, what is root? Root on android is similar to jailbreaking an iphone, but in reality gives you a lot more power. Root allows you to allow programs to do things that would normally be limited for a non-root user. In Windows this is similar to and administrator account, linux this is using the sudo command.

How to root your phone:

There are quite a few methods out there, and they depend on your current version of Android.

Froyo (Android 2.2): If you are still on this version because you haven't felt like updating, or you have SBF'ed back (more on that later) then the easiest program to use it called superoneclick. Download it here http://download.cnet...4-75447027.html 
Using this program is very easy. I'll add some more detail later, but for now, just plug in your phone, make sure development mode is on (settings>applicaiton>development> usb debugging mode checkmark) and hit root. Reboot your phone and you are good to go.

Gingerbread (Android 2.3.x): Now if you are on Gingerbread, or you have sbf'ed to this point, you can't use superoneclick. Instead you must use Pete's Motorola Root Tools. This will work the same way as superoneclick, but it is designed for Motorola gingerbread. Run this, let it do its thing and reboot your phone. Remember to put your phone in development mode, (settings> application >development> usb debugging mode checkmark) . If you are having issues connecting to your computer, you may need to download the special Motorola drivers and install them manually.

Pete's Motorola Root Tools: http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/
-That site has all the files you will need for this. 

Flashing Custom Roms:

As listed above, there are a few good roms for the Droid X. Which one depends on you, however the methods depend on what you are on now, and what you are going to.

What to do before starting:
Backups: I recommend Titanium Backup. The pro version is worth paying for, and it is a great investment. This will backup all your apps, and data with them, to your sd card. So when you install a new rom, or even get a new phone, your apps and data are put right back where they were, much easier than downloading them from the market.
If you use launcherpro, then you can backup your homescreen settings. Do this by Menu>Preferences>Backup Homescreens and settings
If you don't have your contacts syncing with your google account, which I strongly recommend, then open the phone app>Contacts>Menu>Import/Export>Export to SD card.
Also using Clockworkmod Recovery you can backup your system as a restore point if something goes wrong
Once in recovery>backup and restore>backup
To restore>Backup and restore>backup

Those are your basic backups to do. Don't blame me if you missed anything.

Step 1: Get root. Look up for instructions on how to get root for whatever OS you are on currently.
Step 2: Download your Rom and gapps files before starting this. 

For Android 2.2 (Froyo):
Step 3: Now that you have root, you will need to get Droid X bootstrap. I will see if I can find a link for this, but you can buy it and support the developer, which I strongly recommend.
Step 4: Run Droid X Bootstrap>Click Bootstrap recovery>Reboot Recovery
Step 5: Wipe data factory reset **This is important if you are changing from one install to another
Step 6: Install zip from sd card>choose zip> "find your file wherever you put it">yes
Step 7: Do same, but with gapps file
Step8: reboot

If you don't wipe data, then you will almost guarantee boot looping. Don't worry thought, you can just get back into stock recovery, and wipe data then. I'll post on how to do that soon. 

For Android 2.3.x (Ginerbread)-stock

Step 3: You need to get D2 bootstrap **THIS IS NOT THE SAME APP AS THE ONE BEFORE
Step 4: Run Droid2 Bootstrap>Click Bootstrap recovery>Reboot Recovery
Step 5: Wipe data factory reset **This is important if you are changing from one install to another
Step 6: Install zip from sd card>choose zip> "find your file wherever you put it">yes
Step 7: Do same, but with gapps file
Step 8: reboot

From custom roms:

CM7:
First thing is very important. If you are on cyanogenmod, do NOT use any of the bootstrapper apps. CM has recovery built in and you will mess up your phone. This applies to encounterics as well. 
Step 1: Download files you need
Step 2: Do your backups
Step 3: Hold Power button>reboot>reboot recovery
Step 4: Wipe data factory reset **This is important if you are changing from one install to another
Step 5: Install zip from sd card>choose zip> "find your file wherever you put it">yes
Step 6: Do same, but with gapps file
Step 8: reboot

More tutorials soon!


----------



## Imacellist

moved to general


----------



## Imacellist

Moved to General


----------



## Imacellist

Moved to General


----------



## neyenlives

Thanks for this, wife has a bone stock DX and I was considering upgrading her to CM but if the ICS build is solid I may upgrade her to it. Do you have a simple to follow step by step for someone going from bone stock (not even rooted) to ICS build? THanks


----------



## Imacellist

neyenlives said:


> Thanks for this, wife has a bone stock DX and I was considering upgrading her to CM but if the ICS build is solid I may upgrade her to it. Do you have a simple to follow step by step for someone going from bone stock (not even rooted) to ICS build? THanks


Yup, follow the root guide for whatever version you are on, then follow the instructions for flashing cm7, just flash ics instead. Make sure you are coming from gingerbread, not froyo. If you are on froyo, then update to gingerbread first.


----------



## ro6666lt

moving to droid x general. nice write-up!


----------



## Imacellist

New collaborative effort with my friends to expand this. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uSn0_IsWRiwWXO-bbyKV_o_Esr1lvarPOtRLEuicLeI/edit
This topic will be maintained with basic info, wheras that link will have more detailed information.


----------



## blakjakdavy

neyenlives said:


> Yup, follow the root guide for whatever version you are on, then follow the instructions for flashing cm7, just flash ics instead. Make sure you are coming from gingerbread, not froyo. If you are on froyo, then update to gingerbread first.


I would not recommend going to the ICS build for your wife just yet! It still has a number of issues which need to be worked out, the biggest of which is that it occasionally completely locks up and requires a battery pull. The camera is also non functional. If she doesn't care about that, however, I'd say go for it because even with the bugs the DX has never been faster.

If you are on the Gingerbread Kernel (Moto logo is red as the phone boots), and if you want a really stable ROM with everything working, check out Liberty.

If you want a faster ROM which is a bit less stable, check out RevNumbers CM7.
If you are on the Froyo Kernel (Moto logo is white as the phone boots), and you don't want to update to the Gingerbread kernel, check out official CM7 nightlies for a fast but not 100% stable ROM 
Instructions for either version of CM7 are here.

In the OP you will see a link has been added to a guide we've started putting together to try to answer every question about modding the Droid X. Please let us know what you think!

Thanks, and have fun!


----------



## Imacellist

Sorry about lack of updates to this page over the past few days. Blakjakdavy and I have been taking a break and enjoying our christmas vacation. We will return to working on this shortly. For now, any requests are welcome


----------



## Goose306

Not a bad write-up - a couple suggestions though:

You may want to mention that when using Titanium Backup it is only advisable to restore apps+data for user apps, other apps can bootloop you or worse, especially if hopping from stock to 2nd-init.

The Motorola One-Click you linked to, I would say its more commonly known as Pete's Motorola Root Tools, not a big deal but could help avoid confusion.

I'd put the sources/credits down for the options you are suggesting, just a thought. You can do that by doing the below suggestion:

Also, recommend you link to the pertinent pages that already exist in their respective sections, such as the pinned guide for rooting the X on the main forum.

Also, with the recoveries, I would recommend also putting ROM Manager out there so you can swap the recoveries as needed. You need Clockwork first, but depending on if you are going to be using different types of ROMs, its good to have those options to flash updated CWM files.

And for last suggestion, I would also put up MIUI on the list of your ROMs. I know its overhyped a bit, and I would agree to an extent, but its still my daily driver. Its incredibly solid, updates are fairly easy and painless without having to flash a bunch of zips (no gapps flash necessary), built-in on the go themer is amazing, and battery life is rock solid since it went to Defy. Its missing the 720p still, though it was released at some point in the past and hopefully Wiz or someone can get it eventually updated to be back in there. I'd expect it to, since MIUI is based on CM, and the CM7 720p fix that came out was given to the CM team by DXC after he made it for MIUI. Lastly, it gets peoples heads to turn. Anyone else that has a Moto phone and happens to glance at the screen while I'm shooting off a text or something is always wondering why mine is so different.









Neyenlives: EncounterICS is based on CM mixed with a bunch of other stuff, including the Defy base. You basically flash it as a GB ROM, just be extra careful with your restores and backups, since it includes some framework changes and other stuff that can break your phone if your not careful. Feasibly it could happen with any flash, its just more likely with something like this, at least IMO. Its also not "stable", doesn't have a working camera, etc. I understand the camera issues and other stuff, and not bashing it at all because I think its very important that the phone development continues to head that way. But if its her first changeover from a stock experience its going to be a jolt, as it is still very much a beta in development. Its why I'm not quite ready to make the jump for a daily driver yet. HDMI-out and 1% battery missing? I can live with that, but intermittent force closes due to ICS and apps not being updated yet mean not for me. Its why I eventually jumped off the ICS MIUI too and back to GB. The ROM was very speedy and when it worked it was great, but ICS still needs to gets its bugs worked out with the apps, and vice versa. I'm sure at some point it will be absolutely rock-solid, but development takes time.


----------



## BracesForImpact

+1 for MIUI. It's pretty intuitive, and with the AltDrawer app, it doesn't lose it's android feel. Some complain it's too much like the iPhone, but mine certainly isn't. Everything works quite well except for HDMI and hi Res camcorder. In fact, I've found the launcher superior to anything I've ever tried. I like having 7 screens, and Go, LauncherPro, or ADW always seem to lag in one way or another, which I cannot stand. I want smooth transitions, and immediate access to anything on my phone and so far MIUI delivers.


----------



## mystro2b

Virgin rooter here: just rooted and installed Liberty ROM on my Droid X from GB using the great tutorial link mentioned in the first post. Struggled getting the ROM to flash using Rom manager (I think wrong version of Clockwork mod recovery? ) from another tutorial. Got it to work with Droid2 Recovery Bootstrap and the great tutorial on Rootzwiki. I am loving my new hacked Droid and am working up the courage to flash a new rom soon. Thanks for the great information in this thread for guys like me who are not professional devs, but want to learn how to mod their Android. Stock is ok, but modding is really fun; like when I used to work on my VW bug when I had a garage and the time!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## thebust

dont feel like this is totally correct seeing as how there are 3 MIUI builds that run superbly.

nonetheless, great write up, glad community is still active.


----------



## Goose306

BracesForImpact said:


> +1 for MIUI. It's pretty intuitive, and with the AltDrawer app, it doesn't lose it's android feel. Some complain it's too much like the iPhone, but mine certainly isn't. Everything works quite well except for HDMI and hi Res camcorder. In fact, I've found the launcher superior to anything I've ever tried. I like having 7 screens, and Go, LauncherPro, or ADW always seem to lag in one way or another, which I cannot stand. I want smooth transitions, and immediate access to anything on my phone and so far MIUI delivers.


Haha mine looks a bit like an iPhone. I say - Who cares. iPhones got it right in the general feel of iOS, there is a reason its so popular. (Please, no one shoot me for saying this) Its incredibly intuitive. I hate iOS for the proprietary BS that goes in to it and its extremely locked down nature (I will never buy an iPod for example, why have all my music have a DRM I didn't ask for put on it, and pay way more for a piece of hardware that is lacking features that are found in other items that are 1/2 the price) As long as it still has Android at its core then you can have the best of both worlds, is how I view it. And like you said, if you don't like iOS, it can look like literally pretty much anything you want it to.


----------



## Dshoe

I also think you should touch over the differences in .340 and .602/.605 ROMs to avoid people bricking. Also a guide on updating to GB from Froyo would be nice.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

Thanks for the input guys. I'm sorry for being absent for so long. This project is not dead, I have just been busy with the holidays, then moving into a new place. I will look over all suggestions and make changes as necessary. Thanks for your input.


----------



## just4sc

One question I have that I still can't find the answer to where do you look to see if you are on .602 or .605?

As for the MIUI roms, the negative for me is that I have yet to find a way to sort the apps. I hate having to go through a bunch of screens just to find the app I want. I know someone mentioned using a folder and putting all the apps in it then have it sort by name but I find that I can't create a shortcut and pin it to one of the screens. I guess I'm just lazy...but ...


----------



## nodixe

If I remember correctly you have to look in settings-about phone-and blur version or system ver....but .602 and .605 are both on gb kernel and I believe you can flash/restore back and forth without sbf... but Im not sure...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## just4sc

nodixe said:


> If I remember correctly you have to look in settings-about phone-and blur version or system ver....but .602 and .605 are both on gb kernel and I believe you can flash/restore back and forth without sbf... but Im not sure...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks...yeah...but I was hoping that there was a definitive way to tell on custom roms....


----------



## Imacellist

nodixe said:


> If I remember correctly you have to look in settings-about phone-and blur version or system ver....but .602 and .605 are both on gb kernel and I believe you can flash/restore back and forth without sbf... but Im not sure...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You can't tell on custom roms, however the kernel hasn't changed really, so it doesn't matter. Like just4sc said, it doesn't matter since both are the gingerbread kernel.


----------



## blakjakdavy

just4sc said:


> I also think you should touch over the differences in .340 and .602/.605 ROMs to avoid people bricking. Also a guide on updating to GB from Froyo would be nice.


Hopefully the differences in the software versions are sufficiently detailed towards the end of the "Glossary of Terms" section. If there's any important info we're missing, please let us know!
A section has been added to address the switch from Froyo to Gingerbread, under the "ROMs, Themes, and Mods" section.


----------



## Goose306

blakjakdavy said:


> If you're on a custom ROM then you are by definition no longer on Motorola's software (you are neither on .602 or .605). If your ROM was built from Motorola's code (liberty is an example), then the OP of the ROM should tell you which software version it is built from and what the prerequisites are for you to install their ROM. If you are on a 2nd-init ROM which uses none of Moto's code, then .602 and .605 are a thing of the past.


While I get your point to an extent, saying if you are on a 2nd-init ROM then .602 and .605 are a thing of the pass is a bit of a misnomer. While its true it is not based on the same coding, the base kernel is. This is why trying to flash a 2nd-init ROM based on .340 when you are on a 2nd-init ROM based on .602 is going to cause some massive problems. So it is still important to be aware of what your base software is at all times. While its not usually imperative to be aware of the difference between .602 and .605, it most definitely is to know the difference between being on Froyo or Gingerbread (.340/etc. vs. .602/etc.)


----------



## Sandman007

Goose306 said:


> While I get your point to an extent, saying if you are on a 2nd-init ROM then .602 and .605 are a thing of the pass is a bit of a misnomer. While its true it is not based on the same coding, the base kernel is. This is why trying to flash a 2nd-init ROM based on .340 when you are on a 2nd-init ROM based on .602 is going to cause some massive problems. So it is still important to be aware of what your base software is at all times. While its not usually imperative to be aware of the difference between .602 and .605, it most definitely is to know the difference between being on Froyo or Gingerbread (.340/etc. vs. .602/etc.)


agreed. Also for the ppl that want to know if they r on 602 or 605 go to about phone>Android version. I am on Liberty3 (1st-init) so it may not be like this for 2nd-init roms (never thought to look)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> agreed. Also for the ppl that want to know if they r on 602 or 605 go to about phone>Android version. I am on Liberty3 (1st-init) so it may not be like this for 2nd-init roms (never thought to look)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


As far as I can tell, 2nd-init roms, at least the one's that I have used, don't show the kernel. Encounterics doesn't for sure. I don't remember if cm7 does. But as it has been said, it is good to know what your base code is. However if you follow directions that we have laid out for you to the letter, you can pretty much not worry about it. That is why we have gone into so much detail on this. We could just say "download this rom, and install from sd card" but we tell you when you need to sbf, when to install what rom, and from then on. Base code version is good to know, but you can easily ignore it if you follow directions. I have different directions depending on what software you are on currently. Just a reminder. I hope that at least a couple people can find some help from this thread. If so, we are happy.


----------

